
Delhi High Court rejects publishers plea against photocopying of textbooks - sfifs
http://m.ndtv.com/delhi-news/delhi-high-court-rejects-publishers-plea-against-photocopying-of-books-1459716
======
generic_user
Textbooks in the US are insidiously over priced. Even the International
editions, basically black and white paperbacks are still quite expensive.

I buy a fair amount of textbooks for self study. Current year additions of
Math and Science books are around $200 and solution manuals are around $50.
Most of these books rarely change there content. For instance a basic Calculus
textbook that is in its 12th edition is around $200. More advanced books for
upper division / grad level can go as high as $300 for a few hundred page
paperback.

"Copyright is intended to increase and not to impede the harvest of knowledge.
It is intended to motivate the creative activity of authors and inventors in
order to benefit the public," the court said."

You might need to get 8-10 books to cover a particular topic in depth. That
could easily put you over $2000. If you have to pay for that out of pocket
most people simply can not afford it.

Its an impressive ruling by the Indian Courts.

